# Anime North Today!



## bigfishy

Gotta post this!!! 

so... if anybody goes today, please post some pic and share with us!

thank you


----------



## bigfishy

It's AMAZING!!!!! 

Let me start it off with Shiro


----------



## bigfishy

Sailor Moon



























Mario and Bowser


----------



## bigfishy

Executive Room ~ $360 per night

over looking Anime North!


----------



## bigfishy

My buddy's girlfriend posing as...

Black Rock Shooter










Other Black Rock Shooters




























WILL POST MORE PHOTO LATER!!!!


----------



## bigfishy

Chobits

Chii ~~~










I was at the wrong place @ the wrong time, else.. 2 cute chobits.... ~~~










Gundam ~ Wing Zero










Minecraft ~ very popular 2D game



















Spirited Away (Movie) ~ No Face


----------



## arktixan

The girl as Sailor Mars... ruined her outfit with them Converse on... ha!
awesome pics.


----------



## bigfishy

Avatar










The Last Air Bender










Bleach ~ Female Hollow










Mini Naruto










Mario and Princess Peach


----------



## bigfishy

Unknown

Unfamiliar

but they are still pretty neat to me

Double Rainbow



















Unknown 1










Unknown 2










Unknown 3










Unknown 4










Unknown 5










Unknown 6










Unknown 7


----------



## bigfishy

I will end the showcase with Alice in Wonderland ~ HEART QUEEN




















































































Alice in Wonderland ~ Heart Queen (Back Side)










*I hope you all enjoyed my photo! *

Maybe I will go tomorrow and take some more pic!


----------



## shark

i love the akatsuki girl and the gundam zero guy looked sickkk thanks for sharing


----------



## bigfishy

Bonus Pic!


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Thanks for posting bigfishy. Damn, some really nice costums.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy

Zebrapl3co said:


> Thanks for posting bigfishy. Damn, some really nice costums.


Thanks! 

I hope next year I will have enough for a nice costume to participate! 

Alex overhaul will cost about $2000 (makeups + costume )


----------



## bigfishy

some more pictures!



Pikachu!!! ~~~ cute~ xD
































































Guken Alice or not??? I forgot the name


----------



## AquaNeko

Nice shots Bigfishy. I'm a bit fried right now after AN2K11. Got 3hrs of sleep before the con due to work and last min packing/checking (can hardly sleep before the con due to panic/excitement that I'll be forgetting something in my gear) and 3hrs of sleep a night at the con. I'll have to sort through my pics and see if it's possible to post some stuff. I hope you got to check out the sat night masqurade. That was cool. Also the japanese concerts rocked. I got video of what to me seemed like an impromptu encore preformance on Sunday in the Otakuloo whatever they called it....I always remember it as the 'outdoor rave area'. 

Hope you caught the snake (live) on sunday. I think it was a boa constrictor or pyhon...not sure. Just by eyeballing it, it stretched out a least 5ft with cosplayers and the handler (I assumed was the handler) making sure the snake was under control. Now that was awesome. If you like cute I hope you checked out the Pinku Project. Did not know of these girls till I checked them out. Cute pink (you guessed it) outfits but what I enjoyed most was the catchy tunes. I think they said they're all locals. 

Did you find Angelic, Kerohime, or Bumbleboo out there?


----------



## AquaNeko

bigfishy said:


> Bonus Pic!


<3 Love domo-kun RAAAWWRR!!


----------



## bigfishy

AquaNeko said:


> Did you find Angelic, Kerohime, or Bumbleboo out there?


Nope, but my friend's friend saw Kero in the con and she didn't cosplay.



I am going to cosplay next time, and I will be the coolest charcter in the expo!


----------



## Kerohime

bigfishy said:


> Nope, but my friend's friend saw Kero in the con and she didn't cosplay.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to cosplay next time, and I will be the coolest charcter in the expo!


What? when and where? Are you talking about the girl from AnimeXtreme?

I saw Angelic on Friday... wasnt 100% sure though so I didnt ask.


----------



## AquaNeko

bigfishy said:


> Nope, but my friend's friend saw Kero in the con and she didn't cosplay.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to cosplay next time, and I will be the coolest charcter in the expo!


You had better be a transformer or veritech fighter that can fully transform from B/G/F modes while looking as good as the actual ones in the anime. Now THAT would be the coolest IMHO.


----------



## bigfishy

Kerohime said:


> What? when and where? Are you talking about the girl from AnimeXtreme?
> 
> I saw Angelic on Friday... wasnt 100% sure though so I didnt ask.


I think so, and I think her name was liberty right? <- don't know how to spell it


----------



## Kerohime

Stuff I bought at the CON:



The pink PSP slim was only 50 dollars. =D


----------



## AquaNeko

There was some guy at the nomonnochi (totally sp) that was giving away old copies of animerica's. I scored an issue of a copy I bought off ebay but the ebay one had parts missing from it and this one seemed complete. Gotta check if that is the missing one to finish my collection. Yah I know they stopped printing animerica.

Kero,

Stop by the nomonochi for those goodies?


----------



## bigfishy

AquaNeko said:


> You had better be a transformer or veritech fighter that can fully transform from B/G/F modes while looking as good as the actual ones in the anime. Now THAT would be the coolest IMHO.


I saw someone cosplay a mobile police patlabor, that was so cool! but my camera ran out of battery, so I didn't have the picture.



I am going to be a character that you will goes into shock if you knows about it. lol!


----------



## AquaNeko

bigfishy said:


> I saw someone cosplay a mobile police patlabor, that was so cool! but my camera ran out of battery, so I didn't have the picture.


Awwww....   You sure Patlabour and not Gundam?


----------



## bigfishy

AquaNeko said:


> Awwww....   You sure Patlabour and not Gundam?


It is patlabor! cuz it got pointy ear


----------



## AquaNeko

So what did you all check out while at anime north 2011?


----------



## Kerohime

I picked up the psp and a few of the manga at nominoichi. 

I was a vendor last year... sold so much stuff that I didnt have enough to sell this year. 

Sigh, so frustrated trying to figure out how to mod this psp...


----------



## bigfishy

Kerohime said:


> I picked up the psp and a few of the manga at nominoichi.
> 
> I was a vendor last year... sold so much stuff that I didnt have enough to sell this year.
> 
> Sigh, so frustrated trying to figure out how to mod this psp...


ooooo so your a vendor!

*hmmmmmmmm*

so you still haven't reply to my post? is she liberty?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Kerohime said:


> I picked up the psp and a few of the manga at nominoichi.
> 
> I was a vendor last year... sold so much stuff that I didnt have enough to sell this year.
> 
> Sigh, so frustrated trying to figure out how to mod this psp...


Do you know how to solder?


----------



## Kerohime

No I dont, but I will settle for a software mod. 

Been trying to read up and see if I can do this myself but it is really alot more complicated than I thought. 

I cant really tell what kind of motherboard is inside the psp... Have to find out before I pick the right firmware. =(

And yes, her name was Liberty


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Kerohime said:


> No I dont, but I will settle for a software mod.
> 
> Been trying to read up and see if I can do this myself but it is really alot more complicated than I thought.
> 
> I cant really tell what kind of motherboard is inside the psp... Have to find out before I pick the right firmware. =(
> 
> And yes, her name was Liberty


Well my understanding is that Sony offers a 90day warranty and when you buy used gear it tends to most of the time be out of warranty. So you may want put a screw driver to it and open it up yourself to just look at the mobo under the covers without a full disassembly. As long as you look under the covers it most of the times does not damage anything and when you pu thte cover back on the device will be working again.


----------



## 1nvad3r

Nice pics might go next time and i think Unknown pics #4 is Alucard and Seras Victoria from Hellsing  i could be wrong. @ Kerohime how much did you buy the DMC series ? that was hella funny.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Ok Bigfishy...

#3 or #4 (a bit confused with the positioning of the numbring so Ill just visual ID for you).

It is confirmed it is Alcuard and Seras Victoria from Hellsing. I heart Seras character with her gun so I recognize her in her red, yellow, or blue outfit tho I've not seen the series yet her rocks.


----------



## Kerohime

Well my friend told me that nowadays you dont need to open up the psp to mod it, you just have to do a software mod on the memory stick. 

I think I might just do this myself... I trust that I'm tech savvy enough. 

and the DMC series was the deal of the best manga table. It was "Buy 10 manga at US cover price, get 4 manga free" no tax. 
I picked up a few volumes here and there for half the US cover price.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Kerohime said:


> Well my friend told me that nowadays you dont need to open up the psp to mod it, you just have to do a software mod on the memory stick.
> 
> I think I might just do this myself... I trust that I'm tech savvy enough.
> 
> and the DMC series was the deal of the best manga table. It was "Buy 10 manga at US cover price, get 4 manga free" no tax.
> I picked up a few volumes here and there for half the US cover price.


The anime flea market charging tax? What the....oh opps read that wrong.. thought they're charging you tax on that. If they were I'd be asking for a reciept and GST number.

Well I did not know it can be software hacked. I don't have a PSP. Last system I bought was GBA-SP.


----------



## KaylaBot

Ahahah these are my friends from College... man I miss them.

This year we're doing Teahouse group.


----------



## bigfishy

Lucky! Wish my college friends were into Anime >.<

I met some people from anime club, board game club, but either they live extremely far away or they are not my cup of tea >.<

My search of an anime group continues!


----------



## Kerohime

Unfortunately I have to attend a medical conference that weekend... was hoping to go for Friday only but my flight leaves Friday. 

Have fun whoever is going, and you should pre order this year because they are implementing an enrollment cap this year.


----------



## KaylaBot

I took most of those friends to their first AN. Hehehe. And I already got my preregistration and booked the weekend off work woot~


----------



## bigfishy

Althou I have a really cool costume, but I am not going to bother to go this year, I just can't find the right people.


----------



## bigfishy

Custom made costume mmmmmmmm...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

bigfishy said:


> Custom made costume mmmmmmmm...


Did you make it yourself? Golden needle skills?  Just do it man. No need for a group. If you want to do it, then 'just do it' (tm). More kudos points that way for bravery IMHO.


----------



## bigfishy

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Did you make it yourself? Golden needle skills?  Just do it man. No need for a group. If you want to do it, then 'just do it' (tm). More kudos points that way for bravery IMHO.


Didn't make the costume, brought it from different sites around the world. It's the stupiest idea ever, but oh well, money paid... Too late to regret!!! >.<'

I am not doing it alone! I need a partner or a buddy! I am the shy type! >.<'


----------



## KaylaBot

What costume? :O I demand pictures ahaha


----------



## bigfishy

KaylaBot said:


> What costume? :O I demand pictures ahaha


no picture till someone goes with me


----------



## bigfishy

KaylaBot said:


> What costume? :O I demand pictures ahaha


A little hint .... 

If you know the character in my avatar or the picture, (don't say it out loud, just keep it to yourself) then you will know what I will dress up as... It's SOOOOOO STUPID! Good thing my partner is not going! or I will be condemned by GTAA for eternity...


----------



## KaylaBot

bigfishy said:


> A little hint ....
> 
> If you know the character in my avatar or the picture, (don't say it out loud, just keep it to yourself) then you will know what I will dress up as... It's SOOOOOO STUPID! Good thing my partner is not going! or I will be condemned by GTAA for eternity...


No idea who it is!

BUT! 1 MORE WEEK!!!

I somehow got sucked into doing 2 new cosplays this year, so.... I've been in like cosplay sweatshop! O.O


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

KaylaBot said:


> No idea who it is!
> 
> BUT! 1 MORE WEEK!!!
> 
> I somehow got sucked into doing 2 new cosplays this year, so.... I've been in like cosplay sweatshop! O.O


Isn't cosplay sweatshop 1 cosplay outfit a day?  Or more 1 cosplay per weeks pay? 

Seeing as you cosplay, you have a coscom/cosplaylab/etc site? Always loving the brave cosplayers and supporting thier bravery to cosplay.


----------



## AquaNeko

Back from AN2012. Man lots of awesome outfits and things I checked out. One of my highlights was running into a Slash. No not the real Slash but a rather good look a like and he can also play as well (complete with mini amp & guitar  ).

Anyone else go? BigFishy....DID YOU CRAWLSPLAY!?


----------



## KaylaBot

Was good times! I think it was my first year there where I didn't toally splurge!


----------

